# My first Plywood Skeleton



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

I built this guy as a prototype to work out the joints.... 
currently working on the 11' tall giant ones now.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

That's AMAZING!!!!!! WOW!!! GREAT work!! How long did it take you to make it??


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

WOW...that is amazing. It looks SO complicated....great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap! That took some work and a LOT of patience!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats amazing. I take it you got an A in wood shop.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

OMG!!! Your wood working skills and your patience level is way beyond mine:googly: Great job! How long did it take you?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey Pod, you forgot to tell everyone he's totally poseable and free standing! Love it and can't wait to see the 11 foot tall bubbas. You are the king of plywood!


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Very nice work Pod. Great detail. Can't wait to see the 11' pics.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Wow - very impressive. I'm sure it was very time consuming. How much did the materials end up costing?


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Beth said:


> How long did it take you to make it??


Cutting all the rough pieces out took about a day. Then I started making changes to he design and how I would make the joints so that he would be posable..... Over all, I'd quess I spent about 40 hrs on him. His 11' buddies are taking a much longer time as the pieces are bigger and the wood is thicker which is cutting much slower.....  Got 40+ hrs into the big guys already and still haven't finished cutting out all the pieces yet.



sharpobject said:


> How much did the materials end up costing?


Lots of scrap wasted on the plywood.... I used 2/3 of a 1/2" sheet of plywood, small section of 1/2" wood dowel and 4 wooden balls for joints plus misc nuts, bolts, washers and wood glue...... Not counting that I killed my jig saw of 19 yrs and had to buy a new one plus a few misc new router bits, materials ran me about $20 for the skeleton.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great details on the skelly. Can't wait to see his big brother.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

you did a fantastic job. Did you use one of the little models for the original plan?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow. That is a piece of serious work. Very nice.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Will you be the stolloween of wood? Maybe. That's frickin nuts!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

that is really cool looking.. stain and urethane now..


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

OMG I love this skelly. I grovel at the feet of the wood master. I want one! 
Seriously. Message me if you might entertain making and selling one.

Amazing.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That thing is sweet. Nice job


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow holly crap


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Devils Chariot said:


> Will you be the stolloween of wood? Maybe. That's frickin nuts!


I like where this is going...you will now be known as "Woodoween". Yes, I know not quite the same ring to it.

Love the work - keep it up and post more pics!!!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Great job.....looks great and it moves and stands by its self....DAM


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Insane and far out, lol. Great work.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW! That looks great! The 11' one is going to be huge!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

WOW! That is amazing!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I am still sitting here saying "You made that?" Wow! I can't wait to see the larger ones. That is incredible.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Holy Craptastic Batman!!! That Is Awesome


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great job, happen to have some close up pics?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

That is just insanely creative...blows me away....two thumbs way up


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You must really have some patients? He look great.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That takes some skills! Too awesome!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That's awesome, Pod!! Makes me want to just reach out and pose him!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Jaw dropping!!.....Love it...great work POD....can't wait to see what comes out of the wood shop next!!


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!
Thats insane, I want one!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome to power of 13!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy ****E... you sir are out of hand... that's amazing. You gonna give him a rich wood stain? Very classy.

You set the platinum standard for haunt woodworking. Major thumbs up!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow! that's just awesome!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Pod that is great to the point of pant wetting. You are a master halloween wood worker. That skeleton looks like he is getting ready to stick a splinter in someones arse. Very very good work, totally amazing.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

There should really be a "LOVE" butting on there next to the "Like" one! That is way cool!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Absolutely amazing sir! Blows me away.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

ditto to everyone else, plus, $20??!! Holy [email protected]#$! remind me never to challenge you to the 20 dollar prop contest...


----------

